
The Enron E-mail Simulator - acdanger
https://enron.email/
======
djsumdog
I never realize all their e-mails were public domain. I've been working on an
article that references Enron. It's one of those big busts that people seem to
have forgotten about. It was about the same time as the MCI/WorldCom disaster
as well.

------
ocdtrekkie
It's probably worth noting that depending on your mail plan, the 30 day option
may overwhelm your mail service, and even the one year option may push it,
depending who you're with.

I'm not really sure what you'd do with 16,000 Enron emails a day anyways.

~~~
Udik
Your mail plan? I don't dare to try, but is there a verification in place?

~~~
lightlyused
I would hope, if not, oh boy.

------
noir_lord
[https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~./enron/](https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~./enron/)

It's 500K emails, there is a download on that page.

------
katkattac
I didn't know that their emails were public domain. This is very cool. It must
be a treasure trove of data.

I wonder if they can really deliver these this way though. I would think their
IP addresses would get black-listed for spamming almost immediately. Anybody
know what stack they're using for delivering thousands of emails a day?

------
mooneater
"more than 500,00 [sic] emails"

Whether its actually 50k or 500k, you are asking for a deluge.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
At 16,000 a day across 30 days, we can figure that it's intended to be
500,000. And while the about page does say 50,000, the actual main link does
show the proper 500,000 figure.

------
rhaps0dy
This sounds hilarious, but you can't possibly read all of them.

~~~
marklyon
I've manually reviewed around 35-40k of them as part of various document
coding exercises used to validate eDiscovery models. There's some good stuff
in there, but the bulk of it is general office communication that gets dull
fast.

